# Terminology



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

So in another thread a member had a problem with me using the term 'drop out' and is upset that I don't refer to this as 'fork end'. There are many terms we use to describe parts that are not technically correct. For example 'pie plate' is used to describe chain protectors/guards on 5 Speed Corvettes as well as other bikes. Do you serve pie on it? Of course not but that is a term that is known and accepted to collectors to describe that part. 'Shorty' brake lever? Schwinn never used that term to describe its first generation pressed steel brake lever yet that is acceptable to most people (-BobU) when describing that part. Crank hanger or bottom bracket? Chain ring or sprocket? Tomahawk stem? Wald referred to these as #4 or #5. Speaking of that--gooseneck or stem? Hex Tube--Monark called it the 'Silver King'. My point is we use a lot of technically incorrect terms to describe things for the sake of clarity and understanding. V/r Shawn


----------



## highship (Oct 11, 2020)

It's kinda like all bicycles being a schwinn...


----------



## juvela (Oct 11, 2020)

highship said:


> It's kinda like all bicycles being a schwinn...




-----

...you write that as though they are not...

[headscratch emoticon fitteth here]


-----


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 11, 2020)

just tossing this in the ring.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2020)

As far as I know, the term "dropout" was not used until forward facing forkends were introduced, due to the way the wheel assembly drops out once the axle nuts are loosened.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2020)

Another one is "rack" and "rear carrier". I prefer the latter. 
To me the "chainring" attaches to the the crank and the "sprocket" to the rear hub drive.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Ahhh so technically 'rear fork tips'! I'll stick with drop out. Fuel on the fire my brother! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 11, 2020)

I am jus' goin' to be an idiot & call it those thingy mabobs, what'cha macallits, round spikey things, foot pegs etc & so on. You're All Pretty Much Antique & Vintage bike guys/girls. For Freak Sake so Grow Up & Figure It Out. To argue of terminology when you know what somebody is talking about is like winning an I.Q contest vs Forrest Gump


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 11, 2020)

Love the chart, the things that get discussed are often very technical and using the correct term is essential. I read thread ,some times in life we are best served shutting our mouths and listening to those who are willing to pass knowledge. Even if we are all grown up and ride a big boys bike.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 11, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Love the chart, the things that get discussed are often very technical and using the correct term is essential. I read thread ,some times in life we are best served shutting our mouths and listening to those who are willing to pass knowledge. Even if we are all grown up and ride a big boys bike.



Sometimes that may be true but some of us tend to wanna say "Go F'yourself"  because sometimes it just comes off as people trying to make you feel stupid & make themselves feel more holy. I don't know which may be the case with Shawn but I know where he is coming from. I have had it happen here and albeit maybe they were trying to teach me it came off as the latter. Sometimes we have to disagree & have our own ideas/opinions


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2020)

Ok,
From here on out, it’s called,
“The Rear Axle Slot.“
If you say,
“The Fork End.“
Then you’re referring to the Fork, which is usually considered the part that holds your front wheel on.
To simplify the terminology, they could be referred to as,
“The Stay Slots.”
Since the frame members that come together at that point, are called the “Stays.“
“Seat Stay’s,” and “Chain Stay’s“ come together to form, the “Stay Slots,”which holds the rear wheel on.
Just a thought!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2020)

I was lectured on weather to call Schwinn bicycles with dealer badges: Schwinn built, Schwinn made, manufactured by Schwinn, manufactured by Arnold Schwinn & Company etc.
To me if the parts were manufactured by Arnold Schwinn & Company, it's a Schwinn bicycle with someone else's name put on it. Barry


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 11, 2020)

I use “ dropout” on the rear mostly. 
Gooseneck, stem, in that photo it says stem extension.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> To me the "chainring" attaches to the the crank and the "sprocket" to the rear hub drive.




Here Here !!              Terminology is a Bit-h! ..................It's all over the board.   No use people gettin' bent over it though.  As Rodney King said "  Can't we all just get along " ?     You guys ROCK !!    Keep fightin' the good fight


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 11, 2020)

Perhaps the use of terms (not terminology) depends on the intended audience.  Sometimes I go for the extra double redundancy method, such as:
Goose/swan neck stem;
Front/big chain ring sprocket;
Rear/small cog sprocket;
Seat tube mast;
Bottom bracket hanger;
Saddle seat; etc.




So, it's "*Shapleigh Special*" and not "*Shapleigh's Special*" -- complete with both front forks, and rear forks; (with an "Sh" and no hard to pronounce in English "c" or “w” in "*Shapleigh*").


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Ahhh so technically 'rear fork tips'! I'll stick with drop out. Fuel on the fire my brother! V/r Shawn




Having a cute name for a bike part is not a big deal and is pretty much acceptable. Calling something that *it is not* is not acceptable. Calling a front fork "forks" is....... I don't know, stupid? A 1" pitch chain ring is called a skip tooth. Well it's missing every other tooth so the cute name fits. When it comes to a drop out rear fork end, it's either a _drop out_ fork end or it is not! There is a reason why that type of fork end is call a drop out and mixing things all up calling a fork end a forward facing drop out or rear facing drop out is just ridiculous. How all this started is beyond me and I still can't believe that someone that has been in this hobby or dealt with bikes for decades is still playing in the sandbox.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 11, 2020)

How many people go out to the shop and say I am going to work on the ______for a while.  Fit the _______ to the ______.
Hopefully it is not going to affect the _____ that I spent all day yesterday trying to get right!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 11, 2020)

And we continue .... All I know is if a tire comes out of a dropout you're F'd up before you know it. Lol. Doesn't matter if it's a fork or the rear. Had that happen once as a young teen due to stripped threads on a cheap jump bike. We're grown ass men aka big kids now so we should be able to just play nice or find a new hobby & friends etc. Take your ball & go home lol


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2020)

Been really quiet on here lately... LoL! Nice to see a lively discussion..... been really nice though.... just saying, no bragging look what I overpaid for.....


----------



## 1motime (Oct 11, 2020)

ITS COMING!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 11, 2020)

Some need to get a hobby


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2020)

And some should get a new one... LoL


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2020)

FWIW, I prefer "Drop outs" 'cause that's what they do.
Fork tips should stay with the fork where they belong. 
Oops, I said "Stay"


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 11, 2020)

You guys keep this up and I'm going to get out my Grammar Hammer.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 11, 2020)

drop out is what they called me when I quit school


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

bricycle said:


> FWIW, I prefer "Drop outs" 'cause that's what they do.
> Fork tips should stay with the fork where they belong.
> Oops, I said "Stay"




What if the front fork has holes for the axle and not slots to where the wheel just drops out? This is some simple schit here guys, and there is a very simple reason why these fork ends are called drop outs.

I'm really curious as to what you are actually referring too Bri since someone years ago muddied this all up and then it took off like the wild fires in California. Are you calling an actual drop out a drop out or the prewar fork end a drop out? If you're calling the prewar fork end a drop out, that's the wrong description because the wheel does not drop out.   Simple description that's used explaining the type of a rear fork end, so why dumb it down and then having to mention what direction the slot is facing.


Anyone here have an extra pulley with teeth like this one? It has to be a skip toothed pulley, and I prefer the sweat heart toothed pulley like this one.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 11, 2020)

as my ol buddy timothy used to say tune in, turn on, drop out I don't think he was talking about bicycles, though I really can't remember


----------



## 1motime (Oct 11, 2020)

kccomet said:


> as my ol buddy timothy used to say tune in, turn on, drop out I don't think he was talking about bicycles, though I really can't remember



1966 was the start of something.  Lots of fuzziness after that


----------



## fattyre (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Anyone here have an extra pulley with teeth like this one? It has to be a skip toothed pulley, and I prefer the sweat heart toothed pulley like this one.



Pullys are for belts ropes and cables, not chains


----------



## 1motime (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> What if the front fork has holes for the axle and not slots to where the wheel just drops out? This is some simple schit here guys, and there is a very simple reason why these fork ends are called drop outs.
> 
> I'm really curious as to what you are actually referring too Bri since someone years ago muddied this all up and then it took off like the wild fires in California. Are you calling an actual drop out a drop out or the prewar fork end a drop out? If you're calling the prewar fork end a drop out, that's the wrong description because the wheel does not drop out.   Simple description that's used explaining the type of a rear fork end, so why dumb it down and then having to mention what direction the slot is facing.
> 
> ...



If that is a pulley than legs are the pushy?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2020)

A "Drop out" is any wheel holder that didn't finish grade school.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> What if the front fork has holes for the axle and not slots to where the wheel just drops out? This is some simple schit here guys, and there is a very simple reason why these fork ends are called drop outs.
> 
> snippity do dah day.



that is the beauty of these, never have to worry about the wheel dropping out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Having a cute name for a bike part is not a big deal and is pretty much acceptable. Calling something that *it is not* is not acceptable. Calling a front fork "forks" is....... I don't know, stupid? A 1" pitch chain ring is called a skip tooth. Well it's missing every other tooth so the cute name fits. When it comes to a drop out rear fork end, it's either a _drop out_ fork end or it is not! There is a reason why that type of fork end is call a drop out and mixing things all up calling a fork end a forward facing drop out or rear facing drop out is just ridiculous. How all this started is beyond me and I still can't believe that someone that has been in this hobby or dealt with bikes for decades is still playing in the sandbox.




says the guy who finds it acceptable to call a part a ‘pie plate’! C’mon man a lot of terms are used that aren’t technically correct but when 90% of the people use it and it’s understood then what’s the problem? Tell ya what I’ll keep collecting and having fun and you can be the vocabulary policeman!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> that is the beauty of these, never have to worry about the wheel dropping out.
> 
> View attachment 1282561



Enough already, my cat will settle this


----------



## 1motime (Oct 11, 2020)

How can you trust a cat that eats salad?  It's creek


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2020)

Popcorns ready.....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> says the guy who finds it acceptable to call a part a ‘pie plate’! C’mon man a lot of terms are used that aren’t technically correct but when 90% of the people use it and it’s understood then what’s the problem? Tell ya what I’ll keep collecting and having fun and you can be the vocabulary policeman!




You were in the Army right? Did you call a magazine a clip or vise versa? The way you are thinking in this topic I can only assume so.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2020)

I say we call on the Cabe member @Rear Facing Drop Out to put an end to this nonsense!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> You were in the Army right? Did you call a magazine a clip or vise versa? The way you are thinking in this topic I can only assume so.



I give up-you win but I’m still using drop out!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I give up-you win but I’m still using drop out!




I just don't understand why you would do that. I really don't. Is it because you want to dumb down the definition or what?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I just don't understand why you would do that. I really don't. Is it because you want to dumb down the definition or what?



Why do you use ‘pie plate’


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I say we call on the Cabe member @Rear Facing Drop Out to put an end to this nonsense!



LOL. 
I actually used the name as a pun. Obviously prewar, track bike and BMX all have frames with rear facing drop outs but as a high school teacher I know that high school drop outs often spend time looking back with regret which also makes them a rear facing drop out. Lol


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 11, 2020)

The M1 Garand I was issued by the Kansas National Guard used a clip. Later the M1s were replaced by the M14 and then the M16.  The M14 and M16 used a magazine.

I checked Sheldon Brown's Glossary of bike parts. He calls any rear frame with slots that face the back a "fork." If the slots face down and forward he calls them a "dropout."  Here's an illustration from his glossary.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

Maybe if you read this ya'll will learn something. And I can only hope. The definition of drop out in this case only describes the one type of rear fork end, not both types. It's easy to understand, even for the learning impaired that dropped out.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2020)

Well it's a lot easier to call them front & rear facing dropouts or axle slots because most people understand that ( it's all I have heard them called all my life! ), If I called them rear fork slots I'd spend most of my time trying to edgamacate everyone what I'm talking about, when it comes to bicycles/motorcycles most people know a fork as the thing that the handlebars turns to steer front wheel.try using some of the technical terms about cars, computers etc. and see the blank stares you get. when is the last time you heard ck out that saddle! unless your riding a horse. shortcut terminology everywhere. Don't got the time to worry about all this, but one thing bugs me is when I hear "skip ah tooth"


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe if you read this ya'll will learn something. And I can only hope. The definition of drop out in this case only describes the one type of rear fork end, not both types. It's easy to understand, even for the learning impaired that dropped out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1282625



You still haven't answered the 'pie plate' question. So is it only the terms that ruffle your feathers that need addressing? Are we leading a bunch of people astray using the term 'pie plate' for something that isn't used to serve pie on?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Well it's a lot easier to call them front & rear facing dropouts or axle slots because most people understand that ( it's all I have heard them called all my life! ), If I called them rear fork slots I'd spend most of my time trying to edgamacate everyone what I'm talking about, when it comes to bicycles/motorcycles most people know a fork as the thing that the handlebars turns to steer front wheel.try using some of the technical terms about cars, computers etc. and see the blank stares you get. when is the last time you heard ck out that saddle! unless your riding a horse. shortcut terminology everywhere. Don't got the time to worry about all this, but one thing bugs me is when I hear "skip ah tooth"




Amen brother!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Well it's a lot easier to call them front & rear facing dropouts or axle slots because most people understand that ( it's all I have heard them called all my life! ), If I called them rear fork slots I'd spend most of my time trying to edgamacate everyone what I'm talking about, when it comes to bicycles/motorcycles most people know a fork as the thing that the handlebars turns to steer front wheel.try using some of the technical terms about cars, computers etc. and see the blank stares you get. when is the last time you heard ck out that saddle! unless your riding a horse. shortcut terminology everywhere. Don't got the time to worry about all this, but one thing bugs me is when I hear "skip ah tooth"




It would be just as easy to call them what they are. If you're talking to someone and they have a blank look, then teach them. It would take you less than 30 fricken seconds. I've been in this hobby since 2008 and have torn down and rebuilt bikes and mini bikes from the time I was 10. I have never once called the prewar rear fork end a drop out and this is the first bike forum that I've been on where almost everyone calls the rear fork end a drop out, whether is or not, and then having to describe what direction the drop out is facing. Well, first off, you can't drop out your wheel if you have a "rear" facing axle slot with an adjuster. With a drop out you can actually drop out your rear wheel and that's why the two words Drop Out are used describing the fork end. Simple schit here and it's not complicated in the least. 
What bugs me is people spreading their ignorance to people that are just learning. Another perfect example of this is Pat Sextons Schwinn site. It's riddled with so much BS that's confusing the masses it's disgusting. He is also using the 1953 catalogs for 1952 and 1951 so don't get confused if you use his site. The 52 and 51 models are also middleweights too.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Amen brother!




Keep on keeping on spreading the ignorance brother!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Keep on keeping on spreading the ignorance brother!  View attachment 1282707



Just like you with the ‘pie plate’ thing!


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 12, 2020)

i can't get the forkend nuts loose on the dropouts


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 12, 2020)

We call the rear facing 'whatchamacallits' "Track -ends" across the pond.

And by the way, anyone know what to call these.....





..... and for that matter, never mind the "what", surely (when it comes to the example above) we should be asking "why"?????

The 'thingamyjigs' in the photo are French.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 12, 2020)

Uh oh!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 12, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> View attachment 1282754



There's no accounting for taste!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 12, 2020)

If a rear-facing axle fitment frame is on a stand and tilted up in the front, will the rear wheel "drop out" of the frames' axle slots?

Pretty neat chain tensioner adjustment solution!  Different axle widths or manual chain adjust for two front rings?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 12, 2020)

So it's front facing fork end and rear facing drop out? Ah I finally got it, now to edumicate the masses.....


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Well it's a lot easier to call them front & rear facing dropouts or axle slots because most people understand that ( it's all I have heard them called all my life! ), If I called them rear fork slots I'd spend most of my time trying to edgamacate everyone what I'm talking about, when it comes to bicycles/motorcycles most people know a fork as the thing that the handlebars turns to steer front wheel.try using some of the technical terms about cars, computers etc. and see the blank stares you get. when is the last time you heard ck out that saddle! unless your riding a horse. shortcut terminology everywhere. Don't got the time to worry about all this, but one thing bugs me is when I hear "skip ah tooth"



Just type "bicycle saddle" into your Ebay search. You'll have to sort through all sorts of horse related stuff.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 12, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> So it's front facing fork end and rear facing drop out? Ah I finally got it, now to edumicate the masses.....



I thought it was a rear facing for end and a front facing drop out?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 12, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I thought it was a rear facing for end and a front facing drop out?



Hahahaha, made you look.....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 12, 2020)

Took me a while to learn some of the "terms" when I got into this hobby. To me if you don't know what I mean when I say rear dropout, chain ring or Delta "mouse" ( how about that one !) you just haven't been in the hobby long or don't care to learn about it. All hobbies and past times have slang. Go tell a Chevy guy his "big block" doesn't look any bigger then a normal V8 or tell a biker those aren't dog bones, their handle bar risers ! Come on people this is a fun interesting hobby and having you own "language" is part of the fun. If you haven't heard that "word" before, do what I do, research it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 12, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> All hobbies and past times have slang




                 Yup , That's right !!   Try Learning the Terms/Language for " Numismatists" ( A Person who studies and Collects Coins and Paper Money ) Talk about confusing ? Okay , back on subject here ..........................I need Forks and a Pie Plate to go with my Skip ah Tooth Rear Facing dropout type bike with a stem extension .


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

What size meats are going on your hoops?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 12, 2020)

SKPC said:


> If a rear-facing axle fitment frame is on a stand and tilted up in the front, will the rear wheel "drop out" of the frames' axle slots?
> 
> Pretty neat chain tensioner adjustment solution!  Different axle widths or manual chain adjust for two front rings?
> View attachment 1282768



I think you're right re. manual gear changing Pete, but I 've never seen a two ring chainset from that period (TOC-early 20th. century), but that isn't to say they didn't exist. 
I don't know why you'd need 2 axle slots (is it safe to call them that?) it's a real mystery.
This was offered for sale in France a few days ago, I think it was from the marque "Wonder".


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 12, 2020)

and...most hobby slang isn't meant to be "cute" or "fancy" or "funny", it's evolved to be more descriptive and understanding in a vast field of items and references, therefor why it is used commonly by collectors.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 13, 2020)

Language is constantly evolving and taking stale old terminology with it despite the best efforts of the aggressive anal-retentive...and it isn't going to get any better in the text and emoji era where basic communication requires translation skills. For example, I have been selling off old VW stuff I had and on the Samba site, the new enthusiasts have created their own language for many common parts. A distributor is a "dizzy." A front bulkhead is a "Napoleon's hat." Early bug taillights are now "snowflakes." And there are many, many more examples...it is interesting and confusing to watch happen but it is going to happen regardless of what the old timers think or do...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

..."despite the best efforts of the aggressive anal-retentive".. . That kind sums it up! Thanks Dave. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

The defense rests your honor


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm really saddened you had my post deleted, but I'm not surprised and won't lose any sleep over it. Now you know what side of the fence I'm on with this description that does not do what you say it should do, "clarify" the difference between the two rear fork ends. Since the noun that describes the post war fork end is used in describing the pre war fork end, it just brings up more confusion for those just starting in the hobby and learning.  


I'm posting a cleaned up version.


Using the description Pie Plate, Skip Tooth Sprocket, Tomahawk Stem, Suicide Shifter, Suicide Brake Lever, Fender Bomb or any other nick name like those for a bike part is irrelevant in this particular situation since they include other specific bike parts, and you obviously don't, or didn't understand the difference that was pointed out. All those nick names do not change the function, use or actual intended name for those parts or refer to components that are different but do the same function. Using rear facing drop out as a definition for the prewar fork end totally mutilates the definition of a drop out when use to describe that prewar fork end. Why? Because it is not a drop out nor does it function as a drop out.  And due to the fact I was said to be in the peanut gallery, not the candied popcorn gallery, I think this mutilation of the fork end description of the prewar fork end is totally ridiculous. If you can actually read and know what a rear drop out fork end is, that rear facing drop out description comes off as something a 6th grade illiterate drop out would conjure up. If the ones that started using that description would have used Rear Facing Fork End and Front Facing Fork End leaving the words "drop out" out of the equation, it would be a perfect intelligent description that everyone would understand. The way it stands now, the definition of a drop out is totally void, defeated and meaningless. So I'll ask again, please stop corrupting the minds of people that are learning or want to learn. Your blog is one of the best I've seen and I know you spent hours on end creating it. So please don't continue to muddy up the facts with this misguided terminology just because it has been used for years by a certain limited group.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2020)

My popcorn is all gone....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> My popcorn is all gone....



...and 98% of us are still going to use "drop out"!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 14, 2020)

A few years back, before I retired, I was telling the students in a math class that a pound sign (#) could be used to represent number.  I'm still hoping it was all in fun, but every one in the class told me I was wrong. "It's not a pound sign, it's a hash tag!"  Gotta keep yourself in the present.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 14, 2020)

I remember an old guy, (retired a long time ago), he would get frustrated when a phone recording asked him to press the pound sign — on his dial telephone.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 14, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> Some need to get a hobby



I think English may be a second hobby for some.


----------



## ricobike (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> I think English may be a second hobby for some.



From some of the stuff I read on a couple of Facebook forums, I think that English may not be a first hobby or even a priority - and I'm referring to native English speakers, not the French and Germans who use the Google translate tool.  I think it was Forrest Gump who said "Stupid is as stupid does." He must have seen into the future and we are there now.

Does it bug anyone else that capitalization and punctuation have seemed to have disappeared from some writers' repertoire?

Ed


----------



## 1motime (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> From some of the stuff I read on a couple of Facebook forums, I think that English may not be a first hobby or even a priority - and I'm referring to native English speakers, not the French and Germans who use the Google translate tool.  I think it was Forrest Gump who said "Stupid is as stupid does." He must have seen into the future and we are there now.
> 
> Does it bug anyone else that capitalization and punctuation have seemed to have disappeared from some writers' repertoire?
> 
> Ed



I had always thought that being capable of expressing yourself was an asset.  Written and spoken.  I find that many of my assumptions were wrong.


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> just tossing this in the ring.
> 
> View attachment 1281994



note the internal inconsistency: If it is a saddle, then why is it a seat post?


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Another one is "rack" and "rear carrier". I prefer the latter.
> To me the "chainring" attaches to the the crank and the "sprocket" to the rear hub drive.



I have always thought that "rear carrier" (or carrier) sounds like it is borrowed from English as spoken in England.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

You haven't begun to speak of inconsistencies until you've tried to teach English to "English Language Learner" adults.  OMG!!!   (Used to be called ESL - English as a Second Language)


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2020)

all riders said:


> I have always thought that "rear carrier" (or carrier) sounds like it is borrowed from English as spoken in England.



"Rack"




"Rear Carrier"


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 15, 2020)

fudge, i read this whole thread, my lunchbreak is over and i still dont know if its a seat or saddle! Lol


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> clown, i read this whole thread, my lunchbreak is over and i still dont know if its a seat or saddle! Lol



I guess if it's Real Genuine Leather it could be a saddle ?


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> clown, i read this whole thread, my lunchbreak is over and i still dont know if its a seat or saddle! Lol



Oh, that's easy, it's a seat when you're looking to buy, and a saddle when selling.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)

all riders said:


> Oh, that's easy, it's a seat when you're looking to buy, and a saddle when selling.



Riiiggght! Lots of way over priced bicycle seats on here. You guys paid too much for them suckers. Lol.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 15, 2020)

So....................if I have this correct...............you Buy a Complete bike , with a Leather Seat for say $250.00 - - - - -Then- - - -Take the Seat Off , which now becomes a "Saddle " and sell it for $250.00- - - - - -Then - - --put another seat from the old stash on  - - - - -and  - - - -You just got your Bike for Free !!!   I LOVE SADDLES !!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> So....................if I have this correct...............you Buy a Complete bike , with a Leather Seat for say $250.00 - - - - -Then- - - -Take the Seat Off , which now becomes a "Saddle " and sell it for $250.00- - - - - -Then - - --put another seat from the old stash on  - - - - -and  - - - -You just got your Bike for Free !!!   I LOVE SADDLES !!!!



Yep that sounds about right. I would Love to know what some people have in the parts in the for sale section vs what they are asking for ppff + shipping of course. Lol. I don't list anything here for sale; some wouldn't have interests in it & others might think I am nuts for trying to make a tiny profit off it


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 15, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I would Love to know what some people have in the parts in the for sale section vs what they are asking for



     If you are Savvy enough  ,  you can do VERY well .  Buy low  , sell high ( if you can)  that's been done for forever .  Sometimes you luck out and find those needles in the Haystack .  It's all part of the hobby - or any other hobby for that matter.     Cheers!


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yup , That's right !!   Try Learning the Terms/Language for " Numismatists" ( A Person who studies and Collects Coins and Paper Money ) Talk about confusing ? Okay , back on subject here ..........................I need Forks and a Pie Plate to go with my Skip ah Tooth Rear Facing dropout type bike with a stem extension .



Please learn your etiquette, When setting the table one mustn't use a rear fork with a pie plate.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Another one is "rack" and "rear carrier". I prefer the latter.
> To me the "chainring" attaches to the the crank and the "sprocket" to the rear hub drive.




so, is a “_rear _carrier” a seat or a saddle?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> so, is a “rear carrier” a seat or a saddle?
> 
> View attachment 1284552



I would be pissed if somebody sat their ass on my rear carrier rack. That's how stuff gets bent & broken. Semantics at this point ?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

Dangit, had to make more popcorn....


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2020)

Not bike related but to show how things change and sometimes terminology doesn’t, we still say I just dialed your number on my cell, how long Has it been sense your phone has had a “DIAL”!, I guess I just Tapped your #?.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> Not bike related but to show how things change and sometimes terminology doesn’t, we still say I just dialed your number on my cell, how long Has it been sense your phone has had a “DIAl”!



Most millenials have no f'ing idea how to use a rotary phone, never seen a payphone (not 1 you buy service for) & don't have a clue what dial up 56k was.


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2020)

Oh ya, I forgot it’s called a rotary phone!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> clown, i read this whole thread, my lunchbreak is over and i still dont know if its a seat or saddle! Lol



"Seat"





"Saddle"


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

On one of the car forums I monitor, some guy is looking for a "front" hood for his 1965 Buick Riviera. As opposed to a "rear" hood. ?????


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> On one of the car forums I monitor, some guy is looking for a "front" hood for his 1965 Buick Riviera. As opposed to a "rear" hood. ?????



How about a vw? Trunk is a hood, hood is a trunk?????


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> On one of the car forums I monitor, some guy is looking for a "front" hood for his 1965 Buick Riviera. As opposed to a "rear" hood. ?????



and the front headlight ??


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2020)

another thread turned into a forkend mess


----------



## 1motime (Oct 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> How about a vw? Trunk is a hood, hood is a trunk?????



Unless it is an engine cover


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> How about a vw? Trunk is a hood, hood is a trunk?????



trunk is a bonnet


----------



## 1motime (Oct 15, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> trunk is a bonnet



In England a Hood is a convertible top


----------



## phantom (Oct 15, 2020)

1motime said:


> In England a Hood is a convertible top



Growing up in Detroit in the 50's my older brother was a hood.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> trunk is a bonnet



The hood is the bonnet; the trunk is the boot.  So is the VW Bug engine under the boot?  

The biggest situation in the Riviera group is trying to convince people that that thing under the hood that runs on fuel is an engine, NOT a motor.  Engines run on fuel; motors run on electricity.  And they call themselves "car guys."


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

Of course you all know why a chicken coop has two doors, don't you?











If it had four doors, it would be a chicken sedan.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> that thing under the hood that runs on fuel is an engine, NOT a motor.



Most people nowadays can't understand that.  It's been that way forever , but still they don't get it.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Most people nowadays can't understand that.  It's been that way forever , but still they don't get it.



The worst offender is Mike, the host of Wheeler Dealer.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

This sure took a hard left turn, or is it a hard right turn from the original subject matter! Any one remember? Opps time for more popcorn....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

These days it could be one or the other, or both with hybrids....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

Might have a motor and an engine under the same hood or trunk....ummm soooooo confused....


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 15, 2020)

My buddy has am electric vw bug and always hear people asking if it has a electric engine to which he replies"no"


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 15, 2020)

a little off subject , yes - but................the title said " Terminology "


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 15, 2020)

ricobike said:


> View attachment 1284375
> View attachment 1284375
> View attachment 1284375



I like your graphics!!  Damn, your cat is smart!!  I like him a lot, and he looks just like my cat, must be a relative...lol


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> On one of the car forums I monitor, some guy is looking for a "front" hood for his 1965 Buick Riviera. As opposed to a "rear" hood. ?????



My British sports cars had "Bonnets", not hoods, hoods are sections of some cities, correct?....or what is attached to my Parkas...or what is attached to the wall above the stove in the kitchen,..... but I'm confused again, is it a stove, or a range?  Or is a range where I go for target practice.....Excuse me while go scratch my head and think for a while....one more thing, is it a Bike, a Bicycle, or a Velo?......hummmmmmm


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

As long as we're making U-turns while driving in the wrong lane going the wrong direction on a one-way street. Try this one on.  Seven different ways that words containing the tetragraph 'ough' are pronounced.  Each of the following words has a different pronunciation for ough. Do you know each of the seven?

rough
cough
drought
although
bought
slough
thorough

These are words used in common American English  and do not include words used in British, Scottish, Australian, and New Zealand English.  Most of those words are names of places so they don't count unless you live there.
Now you know why people immigrating to America find it difficult to learn English. Basically the only rule is 'There are no rules when it comes to pronunciation.'


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 15, 2020)

1motime said:


> Unless it is an engine cover



I have a 1300 emblem for an engine cover....


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> The hood is the bonnet; the trunk is the boot.  So is the VW Bug engine under the boot?



yes ..and the trunk on the bug is the bonnet


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 15, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> yes ..and the trunk on the bug is the bonnet



The boot is currently on my foot...go figure....


----------



## phantom (Oct 15, 2020)

I sent John Kraman, TV guy for Mecum an e mail that there is actually a difference between a Turban and a Turbine. How many times he calls turbine wheel covers turban wheel covers.


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 15, 2020)

I allways like prewar, everything is PREWAR...


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> yes ..and the trunk on the bug is the bonnet






Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I have a 1300 emblem for an engine cover....



so you're a 1966?


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

Sometimes, the boot is the hole- and it has a hatch


----------



## all riders (Oct 15, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> As long as we're making U-turns while driving in the wrong lane going the wrong direction on a one-way street. Try this one on.  Seven different ways that words containing the tetragraph 'ough' are pronounced.  Each of the following words has a different pronunciation for ough. Do you know each of the seven?
> 
> rough
> cough
> ...



All bear the stamp of the Germanic origin of English. It's a wonder some of these have not yet transformed into more Anglicized forms. Consider Draught-now Draft or Draw (as in beer for instance). Or Plough--now commonly Plow, Perhaps Americanized is more accurate


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 15, 2020)

Language is what binds us. It is a living, breathing, flowing thing that changes and where the shared vernacular gets added to all the time, or words or phrases fall completely out of use. It's also give and take. It requires collaboration with another person in conversation. As long as you both know the thing you're talking about, then you agree. If one wants to use the correct terminology when describing things, that's passion for the subject, and a desire to elevate the conversation, not necessarily snobbery, or pedantry.  A person's lexicon is there to share with others, but also what defines them. Should we be arguing over nomenclature? I don't think so... we should be trying to learn from one another and shaping this thing we all share, language.

When I first rode a high-wheeler I didn't really know what to call it? Big wheel bike seemed more like a plastic trike you rode as a kid, and Penny Farthing didn't make any sense since I had no idea they were coins from England. Some called it a high-wheeler, but even that sounded like the circus. Our bike brother TR6SC, (RIP Mikey) who was showing me how to ride it told me that in the day (1870s to 1890s) they were often simply referred to as "the machine" and often lived in the house; a very serious, revered piece of personal transportation equipment. not a kid's toy or for fun/exercise. After a while they were called "ordinary"... they are anything but ordinary these days, but they were quite ordinary by about 1875.. There are references to them as "the horse that nerry says neigh", they were the only other choice for personal transportation next to something you had to feed, clean, house and take to the vet... the ordinary quickly became far superior.

Sorry if that sounds elite, snobby, or pedantic, I'm just trying to elevate the conversation by enlightening; you are welcome to tell me to go F myself but unfortunately that's the dead end of the conversation.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2020)

One last one from yours truly.

A different spelling for a common noun.

GHOTI

Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> One last one from yours truly.
> 
> A different spelling for a common noun.
> 
> ...



FISH! 

Get it? GH as in tou_*gh*, _O as pronounced in little w_*o*_men, and TI as in na_*t*_*i*on. 

English is such a crazy language.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 16, 2020)

phantom said:


> I sent John Kraman, TV guy for Mecum an e mail that there is actually a difference between a Turban and a Turbine. How many times he calls turbine wheel covers turban wheel covers.
> 
> View attachment 1284853
> 
> View attachment 1284854



Nice Hubcap!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Nice Hubcap!



Ahem! You mean "wheelcover", since it covers the entire wheel and not just the hub


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 16, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem! You mean "wheelcover", since it covers the entire wheel and not just the hub



I knew that when I posted it, but I couldn't resist because I knew it would prompt a response of "Correction"....lol


----------



## Barto (Oct 16, 2020)

I used to run an Aviation School.  We teach people from all over the world and at times using full translation.- need to be specific in what we say, no slang or jargon.  Had one instructor who we hired from the shop who always used slang terms for some components, Dog bone, Dog Teeth, Slider, and a few more vulgar terms. Sure, every one in our shops understood but our foreign customers struggled with the terms. Not sure why he persisted, especially when speaking to people who are not native English speakers, but overall he was a great instructor.  I think he just liked to test me..lol!

With that said, this is a hobby, even if we call it the wrong thing but we understand anyways...what ever!  The world is totally falling apart right now and I just wanna chill, crack a beer or two, sit on my butt and pretend everything is all right.   Hell, Ill go sit in my bike room just to find peace


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2020)

What word actually becomes shorter when you add a syllable?















Short


----------



## SKPC (Oct 16, 2020)

The English language is wonderfully ambiguous.  This flexibility allows lawyers to prosper and everyone to say the same thing while disagreeing at the same time.  Politics also falls prey to this ambiguity while solidifying it.   Like Clinton said..."I did not have SR with that woman!"  Wisdom-filled sayings from our past that addresses this ambiguity we tend to ignore.  If so, it unfortunately relegates us to repeat our past failures.  A good one in this context is..."Believe none of what you hear (or read) and 1/2 of what you see".  Conversational colloquialisms allow us to say the same thing in a different way, right?  Popcorn?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 16, 2020)

Seven pages of nonsense and not a single person has bothered to question the obvious logical fallacy presented in the original post. A "pie plate" is slang, a "dropout" is a technical term. Suggesting that someone using slang in an unrelated circumstance would somehow discount their observation about the misuse of a technical term shows poor logic and a lack of critical thinking skills.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Seven pages of nonsense and not a single person has bothered to question the obvious logical fallacy presented in the original post. A "pie plate" is slang, a "dropout" is a technical term. Suggesting that someone using slang in an unrelated circumstance would somehow discount their observation about the misuse of a technical term shows poor logic and a lack of critical thinking skills.



Guess I'm just stupid my point was if ya want to be technical then be technical--big picture it don't make a rat's azz if 98% of the people understand what you're talking about. I guess there's another one for the ignore list!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 16, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> Language is what binds us. It is a living, breathing, flowing thing that changes and where the shared vernacular gets added to all the time, or words or phrases fall completely out of use. It's also give and take. It requires collaboration with another person in conversation. As long as you both know the thing you're talking about, then you agree. If one wants to use the correct terminology when describing things, that's passion for the subject, and a desire to elevate the conversation, not necessarily snobbery, or pedantry.  A person's lexicon is there to share with others, but also what defines them. Should we be arguing over nomenclature? I don't think so... we should be trying to learn from one another and shaping this thing we all share, language.
> 
> When I first rode a high-wheeler I didn't really know what to call it? Big wheel bike seemed more like a plastic trike you rode as a kid, and Penny Farthing didn't make any sense since I had no idea they were coins from England. Some called it a high-wheeler, but even that sounded like the circus. Our bike brother TR6SC, (RIP Mikey) who was showing me how to ride it told me that in the day (1870s to 1890s) they were often simply referred to as "the machine" and often lived in the house; a very serious, revered piece of personal transportation equipment. not a kid's toy or for fun/exercise. After a while they were called "ordinary"... they are anything but ordinary these days, but they were quite ordinary by about 1875.. There are references to them as "the horse that nerry says neigh", they were the only other choice for personal transportation next to something you had to feed, clean, house and take to the vet... the ordinary quickly became far superior.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds elite, snobby, or pedantic, I'm just trying to elevate the conversation by enlightening; you are welcome to tell me to go F myself but unfortunately that's the dead end of the conversation.



Go F Yourself. Just kidding! I have no idea what to call those damn things either other than high wheels as it's higher than any other bicycle wheel I have ever seen. I doubt I could ever ride 1 but I do understand how they surpassed a horse & or buggies. I love the fact they even carried pistols & or guns on them for protection from dogs, kids, people etc who would attack/rob them. I assume only the wealthier side had them in those times. Way beyond my time but I am still amazed to see them so I respect people who enjoy them.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

The original poster used the term "Terminology".  In general.  No sub heading about slang or technical usage only.  Seven pages of words and an implication gets taken personally.  Sticks and stones can break my bones but wo...............   Popcorn at the very least


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 16, 2020)

Balloonatic said:


> FISH!
> 
> Get it? GH as in tou_*gh*, _O as pronounced in little w_*o*_men, and TI as in nat*io*n.
> 
> English is such a crazy language.



Did you know that or Google it?  Your explanation is the same as Google uses when it gives George Bernard Shaw credit for it.  

When I was teaching, I used to tell the kids that they could figure it out by studying this. "You live in a nation of rough women."


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 16, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Most people nowadays can't understand that.  It's been that way forever , but still they don't get it.



Tesla and others are changing that.  If you own a hybrid, you'll have both.


----------



## all riders (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> The hood is the bonnet; the trunk is the boot.  So is the VW Bug engine under the boot?
> 
> The biggest situation in the Riviera group is trying to convince people that that thing under the hood that runs on fuel is an engine, NOT a motor.  Engines run on fuel; motors run on electricity.  And they call themselves "car guys."



Well, true--but who wants to ride an enginecycle?


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

all riders said:


> Well, true--but who wants to ride an enginecycle?



With advancing technology true Motor-cycles will be here soon enough.  No reason to abandon the term


----------



## all riders (Oct 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> With advancing technology true Motor-cycles will be here soon enough.  No reason to abandon the term



I believe Harley has one out.  It is a mere thirty thousand dollars.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 16, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Did you know that or Google it?  Your explanation is the same as Google uses when it gives George Bernard Shaw credit for it.
> 
> When I was teaching, I used to tell the kids that they could figure it out by studying this. "You live in a nation of rough women."




*Both! I knew it but looked it up to remember the Shaw reference. I suppose I should have cited it in the footnotes, sorry teacher. ;o) I ain't no plagiarist.

I wrote a paper in college on how ESL (English as second language) speakers perceive English with the arbitrary rules about pronunciation. There was a section on idioms too... it's bad enough we use so much slang here, but add the idioms and it's a wonder anyone outside the country understands us! 

Try explaining "hot potato", "piece 'o cake" or "when pigs fly" to a foreigner.  *


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 16, 2020)

The best (?) one that I didn't even try to explain was "How's it hangin' man?"


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

all riders said:


> I believe Harley has one out.  It is a mere thirty thousand dollars.







__





						LiveWire.com
					






					www.harley-davidson.com


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2020)

As an English speaking Englishman I remain perpetually confused by my own language.
Would anyone care for some popped corn?


----------



## all riders (Oct 17, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> The best (?) one that I didn't even try to explain was "How's it hangin' man?"



"You're killing me" is a tough one. It can be complimentary (humor) or show frustration with someone. Neither of these uses is easily gleaned from its literal meaning.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> As an English speaking Englishman I remain perpetually confused by my own language.
> Would anyone care for some popped corn?



How many of you order ice tea with your dinner instead of iced tea.  ICE-T is a rapper.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 17, 2020)

No Englishman would ever order "iced tea" sir!
Lol!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Oct 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took one out for a demo event. Not a fan.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 17, 2020)

Just show them the movie "Sandlot."  "_You're killing me, Smalls!_"


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Most millenials have no f'ing idea how to use a rotary phone, never seen a payphone (not 1 you buy service for) & don't have a clue what dial up 56k was.



To be fair, I think this applies more to Gen Z kids, not so much millennials. Source: am millennial. Though I may be a bit of an exception, as I love old tech, and I remember when there were payphones at every gas stop. And oh man, I am so glad I don't live out in the country like my relatives do. I think they had dial-up even 10 years ago!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2020)

do you prefer "Goose neck" or "Stem"?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2020)

Bike, Cycle, Bicycle, Two wheeler, Bi-wheel, Twin wheel, Sackle, Duo-wheel


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2020)

bricycle said:


> do you prefer "Goose neck" or "Stem"?



Or quill?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bike from the Dead said:


> To be fair, I think this applies more to Gen Z kids, not so much millennials. Source: am millennial. Though I may be a bit of an exception, as I love old tech, and I remember when there were payphones at every gas stop. And oh man, I am so glad I don't live out in the country like my relatives do. I think they had dial-up even 10 years ago!



I guess that is True about the Z gen kids but I was always being taught about old tech stuff by my dad. I know what a reel to reel is, record players, 8 tracks, rotary phones, commodore 64s, & cast iron etc so a little bit of every thing or enough to be dangerous hahaha


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I guess that is True about the Z gen kids but I was always being taught about old tech stuff by my dad. I know what a reel to reel is, record players, 8 tracks, rotary phones, commodore 64s, & cast iron etc so a little bit of every thing or enough to be dangerous hahaha



Yeah, my dad got me into all this old stuff too. He's all about classic cars, gas pumps, signs, pedal cars, Coke machines, pinball machines, all that stuff. In fact, this was my stroller for a short time!






 As for music, I mostly collect CDs and records, but I do occasionally get cassette tapes and 8 tracks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Yeah, my dad got me into all this old stuff too. He's all about classic cars, gas pumps, signs, pedal cars, Coke machines, pinball machines, all that stuff. In fact, this was my stroller for a short time!
> 
> View attachment 1287748
> 
> As for music, I mostly collect CDs and records, but I do occasionally get cassette tapes and 8 tracks.



I'll end up inheriting old cast iron stoves, boat motors, guns which I love & anything else my dad has collected or decided to just hold on to. Myself I collect Hot Wheels, Comics, bicycles somewhat & just misc junk I can repurpose or see potential to use or make something cool with.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 20, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I'll end up inheriting old cast iron stoves, boat motors, guns which I love & anything else my dad has collected or decided to just hold on to. Myself I collect Hot Wheels, Comics, bicycles somewhat & just misc junk I can repurpose or see potential to use or make something cool with.



Lord knows my brother and I will inherit a ton of stuff from our dad... Personally, I don't collect as much as I did back in my high school/college years, as I've found I hate dusting more than I enjoy collecting. Like you, I also collect Hot Wheels occasionally, comic books (though mostly just Invader Zim,) bicycles and bicycle parts, and anything I can find for free on Craiglist or FB Marketplace that I can repurpose for whatever. I also like to collect car magazines, LEGO, classic car parts, especially brightwork, and movies/TV shows on DVD and Blu-ray. Most of what I collect these days are items I know I'll have a near-immediate use for, whether it's practical or just for play. I don't like collecting stuff that just sits on a shelf gathering dust. I want to read, watch, play with, or just simply use whatever I collect.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Lord knows my brother and I will inherit a ton of stuff from our dad... Personally, I don't collect as much as I did back in my high school/college years, as I've found I hate dusting more than I enjoy collecting. Like you, I also collect Hot Wheels occasionally, comic books (though mostly just Invader Zim,) bicycles and bicycle parts, and anything I can find for free on Craiglist or FB Marketplace that I can repurpose for whatever. I also like to collect car magazines, LEGO, classic car parts, especially brightwork, and movies/TV shows on DVD and Blu-ray. Most of what I collect these days are items I know I'll have a near-immediate use for, whether it's practical or just for play. I don't like collecting stuff that just sits on a shelf gathering dust. I want to read, watch, play with, or just simply use whatever I collect.



Bingo! If I can't enjoy it, can only stare at & dust it then it's not for me. I am not a museum & I wouldn't hesitate to jump on a bike from 1 or fire something that hasn't in years. My 1904 Model 8 .30 cal Remington can attest to that. She then got a full tear down, clean, & finally told me how much powder I needed to make her self load smoothly. Same with a 1915 Mosin Nagant made right here in the USA. It's a Beast in a Archangel kit.


----------

